

Crystal Tower, the startup dorm, loses elevator service - nickb
http://valleywag.com/tech/breakdowns/crystal-tower-the-startup-dorm-loses-elevator-service-294156.php

======
RyanGWU82
I have a couple friends who live there (hi guys) but OMG, THIS IS THE LEAST
NEWSWORTHY STORY EVAR!!

------
gaborcselle
This was really annoying. The residents were also practically staging a
revolution, with flyers asking to file complaints about violationgs against
the Americans with Disabilities Act.

Only upside: When you're doing laundry, this is quite a workout (3x up and
down).

------
rrival
Interesting implications - would expanding / changing locales to include some
CoWorking space and possibly improving the amenities (in light of elevator
issues) inspire even more to move into a post-college startup community?

------
danielha
Ugh. I hope it's fixed next week when we move in.

On the top (12th) floor.

